# Yamaha RX-V861 and/or HTR-6080 Upscaling Quality



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone could provide some comments on the quality of the upscaling and/or upconverting of the Yamaha RX-V861 and/or HTR-6080 receivers. My primary use for the receiver will be the video upscaling/upconverting, so if there's something better in this price range please feel free to recommend it.

Btw, my understanding is that these two receivers are basically the same thing with the HTR-6080 missing a few minor items.

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. My primary concern is that it doesn't make the video worse. I'm gonna be plugging in two 480p connections over component cables (3 cables) plus a 720p HDMI connection. I primarily need upconversion (convert analog to digital signal with no resolution change) cause my projector can do the upscaling if need be. I just don't want the receiver to make the signal worse. If is does a better job at the actual upscalign (480p -> 720p) than my projector that will simply be a bonus.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> My primary use for the receiver will be the video upscaling/upconverting, ...


Do you mean .. you'll not use it for your surround sound???



> ... My primary concern is that it doesn't make the video worse. ... I primarily need upconversion (convert analog to digital signal with no resolution change) cause my projector can do the upscaling if need be...


Why don't you connect it directly to projector??? ... that way you avoid conversion on AVR and conversion on projector :huh:


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Do you mean .. you'll not use it for your surround sound???
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you connect it directly to projector??? ... that way you avoid conversion on AVR and conversion on projector :huh:


That's correct, the plan is to connect the digital output of the receiver to a Yamaha YSP-900 (best fake surround sound system I've found so far for around $500 ... please correct me if I'm wrong). So basically the HTR-6080 will handle the video and audio switching, passing the audio to the YSP-900 and the video to my projector.

The reason why I don't want to connect things directly to the projector is for simplicity and reduction in wiring in order to make things easier and better looking for my better half.

So the end result I'm hoping for is that the projector is set for HDMI input, the YSP-900 is set for optical input and all that needs to be done to switch sources is to change things on the receiver. Simple and neat looking. Hope that makes sense :bigsmile:

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> Yamaha YSP-900 (best fake surround sound system I've found so far for around $500 ...


It seems that you don't like to have speakers everywhere, Right??? :bigsmile: ... what you have is a sound bar, and forgive me ... but I think you're missing a lot for not having real surrounds :duck:



> So basically the HTR-6080 will handle the video and audio switching, passing the audio to the YSP-900 and the video to my projector.


I think it will be a waste of money if you get either 661 or 6080 :yes: ... What are you using to connect your system??? ... :huh:

If I read correctly, sound bar outputs 2watts x 21 82watts total ... compared to 90 or 120 x 7 on 661 or 6080 :yes:

But if you're happy with the way you have everything set up ... that's what is important :T

After using my 7.1 system I don't think I will be happy using a sound bar ... but that's just me :surrender:


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I totally agree that a sound bar probably will never match a real surround sound system ... however, since this will be setup in the living room looks are a very big thing. Speakers scattered all over the place along with the wires for them are unfortunately a no go. Running everything thru the walls is just too much effort.

I know I'm sort of making things redundant with the receiver and soundbar I've chosen. But if anyone can recommend a better solution while still allowing me to do what I'm trying to do I'm more than open to suggestions. What I've presented is the best idea I've come up with so far while minimizing confusion and more importantly minimizing the cables that are run (especailly to the projector since these cables will be run along the ceiling).

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> ... But if anyone can recommend a better solution while still allowing me to do what I'm trying to do I'm more than open to suggestions. What I've presented is the best idea I've come up with so far while minimizing confusion and more importantly minimizing the cables that are run (especailly to the projector since these cables will be run along the ceiling).
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


WHat is your current set up??? ... How is everything connected???


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

My current setup is in the basement with wires everywhere, however, we are gonna be moving and I'm selling the existing setup with the house. The new place is smaller and the projector will have to be in the living room hence the "as few wires as possible" requirement. So in reality the existing setup has no bearing on the new one except that my wife knows she doesn't want to see all the wires that I have in the basement right now.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> ... So in reality the existing setup has no bearing on the new one except that my wife knows she doesn't want to see all the wires that I have in the basement right now.
> 
> Thanks, Harry


Don't tell me that you didn't hide the wires??? :bigsmile:

You'll be fine with your plans ... if you want to be safe and have extra money, try to get an AVR that has the DTS HD and Dolby Plus decoder (in case that in the future you get a BluRay player and want to get the best sound from HD movies ... :yes


----------

